# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Cobertizos contribuirían a duplicar la producción lechera

## Bruno Cillóniz

En Cajamarca.  _La región representa el 17,6% de la producción lechera a nivel nacional. Asimismo, en el primer semestre la producción de leche incrementó en 2%, según fuentes del Ministerio de Agricultura._  *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Lima, 20 Agosto (Agraria.pe).-* Ante las bajas temperaturas y sus consecuencias en el ganado vacuno y la producción de lácteos en la región, la Dirección General de Agrorural  Cajamarca desarrolló, nuevamente, la Campaña de Cobertizos (capítulo 2010) dejando como resultado el establecimiento de 99 cobertizos en las zonas más altas de la región. 
Según el Ing. Jorge Hernández Chavarry, encargado del Área de Infraestructura Rural (Agrorural  Cajamarca) gracias al establecimiento de cobertizos se está duplicando la producción lechera en la región. De 5 litros por vaca se ha pasado a 10 litros, y en otros casos de 8 litros a 16Lts. Y esto es un incremento en el ingreso de las familias ganaderas.  
Para el encargado del Área de Infraestructura Rural (Agrorural  Cajamarca) los cobertizos en las zonas altas de Cajamarca contrarrestan los estragos del frío, el viento y la helada para los vacunos; es decir, crean las condiciones necesarias para la producción lechera. Los mismos ganaderos nos proponen trabajar en conjunto para construir cobertizos más grandes (para almacenar pasto) como los de Puno, anotó. 
Es importante mencionar que durante el primer semestre del presente año, la producción lechera de la región Cajamarca alcanzó los 154,6 mil TM de leche, según datos del Ministerio de Agricultura (MINAG).  *Más campañas de cobertizos* 
El Ing. Hernández Chavarry explicó que la región Cajamarca necesita aproximadamente unos 2 mil cobertizos más para asegurar el cuidado del ganado vacuno y la producción de lácteos en temporadas de bajas temperatura, especialmente, en las provincias (que son zonas altas de mayor frío) de Cutervo, Chota, San Miguel, entre otros. La región necesita una campaña feroz de cobertizos como en Puno, en donde por campaña se construyen 2 mil cobertizos, señaló. 
Asimismo, informó que en los últimos años se han construido 534 cobertizos en la región Cajamarca. En el 2010 se construyeron 99 cobertizos, en 2009 fueron 350 cobertizos, y en el 2008 fueron 85. Todo depende del presupuesto que nos asignen a nosotros, porque más prioridad le dan a Puno por las heladas, agregó.   *Datos importantes* 
- Los 99 cobertizos que se han construido en la campaña 2010, tienen una longitud de 150 m2, para un promedio de 12 a 15 cabezas de ganado; y  se han construido en las provincias de Cutervo, Chota, San Miguel, Santa Cruz, Contumazá, Celendín, Cajabamba y Cajamarca, según informó el Ing. Jorge Hernández Chavarry. 
- Agrorural  Cajamarca tiene 8 agencias zonales en la región, quienes han participado en la construcción de los 99 cobertizos. Se invirtió S/. 6,065 en la construcción de cada cobertizo. 
- En la campaña 2010, los cobertizos se construyeron en las provincias de más de 3,000 msnm, en donde la temperatura oscila entre los 4 Cº y 0 Cº. 
- El pasado 19 de agosto se realizó la firma de un importante convenio interinstitucional entre AgroRural - Cajamarca del Ministerio de Agricultura y Foncreagro, institución perteneciente a la Minera Yanacocha la cual financiará la construcción de 40 cobertizos para la zona de Cajamarca y Celendín.
.Temas similares: Artículo: Región San Martín proyecta duplicar productividad agraria Puno aumentaría 25% su producción lechera en 2010 Artículo: Gobierno se propone duplicar financiamiento formal para agricultores Artículo: MEM afirma que se necesita duplicar producción de etanol para abastecer gasohol a nivel nacional Minag recomienda duplicar la superficie sembrada de algodón

----------


## Pablo Ipince

Estimado Bruno, leo con atención el artículo, y me preocupa.  Acá en Nueva Zelanda no se acostumbra el uso de cobertizos, siendo el clima algo mas extremo que en las zonas altas de Perú (temperaturas que van de 5 a 10 bajo cero); las vacas pernoctan a la intemperie.  Y cómo?  Pues sencillamente el 90% de las vacas de NZ se secan en invierno.  Solo se mantiene al 10% como vacas de invierno, para satisfacer la demanda local.  Es obvio que una vaca va a producir menos en condiciones extremas de frío, dado que gastará más energía para mantener calor, uno, y dos, los pastos en invierno son pobres en MS.  Entonces, porqué no invertir en adecuados programas de sincronización, secado de vacas en invierno, y producción en épocas del año donde los pastos son buenos, y las vacas no tienen frío?  Recordemos que la vaca es una máquina de producir leche, y que debe hacerlo en el mejor de los casos, 305 días al año, para estar seca los otros 60 días.
Un manejo eficiente hará que los ganaderos sean más eficientes.  El uso adecuado de recursos, el mejoramiento genético, mejores procesos de ordeño.  Yo hubiera sugerido plantas de ordeño comunales, en vez de cobertizos.  Hay tanto que aprender en el Perú...!!!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno, leo con atención el artículo, y me preocupa. Acá en Nueva Zelanda no se acostumbra el uso de cobertizos, siendo el clima algo mas extremo que en las zonas altas de Perú (temperaturas que van de 5 a 10 bajo cero); las vacas pernoctan a la intemperie. Y cómo? Pues sencillamente el 90% de las vacas de NZ se secan en invierno. Solo se mantiene al 10% como vacas de invierno, para satisfacer la demanda local. Es obvio que una vaca va a producir menos en condiciones extremas de frío, dado que gastará más energía para mantener calor, uno, y dos, los pastos en invierno son pobres en MS. Entonces, porqué no invertir en adecuados programas de sincronización, secado de vacas en invierno, y producción en épocas del año donde los pastos son buenos, y las vacas no tienen frío? Recordemos que la vaca es una máquina de producir leche, y que debe hacerlo en el mejor de los casos, 305 días al año, para estar seca los otros 60 días.
> Un manejo eficiente hará que los ganaderos sean más eficientes. El uso adecuado de recursos, el mejoramiento genético, mejores procesos de ordeño. Yo hubiera sugerido plantas de ordeño comunales, en vez de cobertizos. Hay tanto que aprender en el Perú...!!!

 Estimado Pablo 
Primero que nada te doy la bienvenida oficial a este foro, esperando poder contar con tu valiosa particpación de aquí en adelante. 
Sobre el tema que planteas, me parace bien que lo hayas hecho, ya que estás planteando una alternativa distinta al manejo del ganado vacuno durante el invierno.  
Te confieso que soy un total ignorante del tema lechero y ganadero, pero me pareció muy interesante leer tu opinión sobre el tema de los cobertizos y el frío para duplicar la producción de leche. Sin duda creo que es algo a tomar en cuenta, si la información viene directamente de Nueva Zelanda. Desde un punto de vista fisiológico, tiene mucho sentido lo que dices, así que sería bueno que los expertos o los productores de leche vayan tomando notas acerca de las distintas maneras de aumentar la producción lechera, con respecto al frío invernal. 
Por mi parte, puedo hacer un pequeño aporte al tema comentándoles que el día del evento de AgroFórum 2011, Máximo San Román hizo una pequeña explicación -invitado por PPK, luego de su presentación de política agraria- sobre el trabajo con embriones mejorados que estaba realizando un buen hombre cuyo nombre no recuerdo, que está ayudando a las familias más pobres del Perú a injertar embriones de razas mejoradas -como la Holstein- en las vacas criollas que ellos tienen en sus hogares o comunidades de las zonas altoandinas. 
Sin duda, me pareció un noble y útil esfuerzo de alguien que por púro mérito propio, pudo obtener una veca para estudiar en Argentina, y ahora compartir ese conocimiento en su tierra natal para contrubuir a que las familias más pobres del Perú, puedan obtener mejores rendimientos de sus vacas lecheras. 
Como no sé si me expliqué bien, lo que hace este buen y humilde ciudadano, es utilizar el vientre de las vacas criollas de estas familias porbres del pasís, para reproducir nuevas vaquillonas mejoradas que estarán en capacidad de producir máss leche para ellos, lo que se traduce en mejores ingresos económicos para la familia. 
Si les interesa el tema, tal vez pueda conseguir los datos de dicha persona para que lo contacten y vean las posibilidad de que los ayude con este tema. 
Finalmente Pablo, agardecerte por compartir tu conociemiento con los demás usuarios de foro. Suerte por Nueva Zelanda, y esperamos saber regularmente de ti en AgroFórum.pe. 
Saludos

----------


## Pablo Ipince

Gracias Bruno.  Vuelvo a leer lo que dices sobre el implante de embriones de ganado mejorado en vacas criollas.  Me parece bueno, pero una cosa es Argentina y otra Perú y otra Nueva Zelanda.  Tanto Argentina, como Chile y Nueva Zelanda comparten el mismo tipo de ganadería extensiva (no estabulada), y a nivel del mar.  Pero injertar embriones mejorados de Holstein, por ejemplo, para vacas criollas de zonas altoandinas, es un error.  La raza Holstein Freisan es muy susceptible al mal de altura (mal irreversible, que solo se detiene bajando la vaca a, por lo menos, 1500 msnm).  Creo que me voy a convertir en el promotor de la raza Jersey.  Los pequeños ganaderos de las zonas alto andinas necesitan una vaca pequeña, que coma poco, y que produzca leche de alta calidad en sólidos.  Recordemos que los pastos de altura son ricos en materia seca y fibra, pero pobres en proteina y energía metabolizable.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Gracias Bruno. Vuelvo a leer lo que dices sobre el implante de embriones de ganado mejorado en vacas criollas. Me parece bueno, pero una cosa es Argentina y otra Perú y otra Nueva Zelanda. Tanto Argentina, como Chile y Nueva Zelanda comparten el mismo tipo de ganadería extensiva (no estabulada), y a nivel del mar. Pero injertar embriones mejorados de Holstein, por ejemplo, para vacas criollas de zonas altoandinas, es un error. La raza Holstein Freisan es muy susceptible al mal de altura (mal irreversible, que solo se detiene bajando la vaca a, por lo menos, 1500 msnm). Creo que me voy a convertir en el promotor de la raza Jersey. Los pequeños ganaderos de las zonas alto andinas necesitan una vaca pequeña, que coma poco, y que produzca leche de alta calidad en sólidos. Recordemos que los pastos de altura son ricos en materia seca y fibra, pero pobres en proteina y energía metabolizable.

 Estimado Pablo, muchas gracias por la información; y ya me hiciste dudar si se trataba de embriones de Holstein, o si efectivamente las pobre campesina que vi en el video era de alguna región andina. Tal vez me haya equivocado, aunque no creo, ya que acá la palabra "Holstein" equivale a "Leche". De todas formas, no estoy 100% seguro de lo que dije, pero supongo que el comentario que surgió de ello es útil para aprender un poco más al respecto. 
Como comprenderás, no tengo idea cuál será la raza Jersey, pero tienes el foro a tu disposición para promocionarla entre los ganderos del Perú. Te comento que una empresa española me contacto para ayudarlos a introducir una raza de ganado vacuno para la producción de carne: "Rubia Gallega"; pero la verdad es que es un tanto difícil trabajar con algo que conoces tan poco, aparte de que aquí en Perú no somos "productores de carne". 
Saludos, y te pido toda tu colaboración y conocimiento para impulsar de a poquitos la ganadería en nuestro país. 
Gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:

----------

